# Wheat Grass



## RianSeeking (Jan 7, 2011)

Any opinion on wheat grass for my two Russians?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 7, 2011)

It has been my experience that Russian tortoises prefer the broad-leafed weeds and plants to the exclusion of blade-type grasses. However, I have seen them nibbling on *new* grass shoots, so maybe they would eat the wheat grass as it comes up out of the ground, but not after it gets a bit older (the plant, not the tortoise).


----------



## mango matto (Jan 8, 2011)

I came here with the same questions except for sulcata


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2011)

different answer for sulcata. Yes he will eat the wheat grass.


----------



## RianSeeking (Jan 11, 2011)

Both my Russians seem to LOVE the wheat grass. Eating it. Sleeping on it. Pooping on it. Decimating it in one day.

It's very easy to grow. My newbie question is, as a general staple in the table is it a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 11, 2011)

I grow it and feed it daily to my big Sulcata. I see no harm in feeding it to your Russian, however, they prefer broadleaf weeds and those are a better diet for them than grass...


----------



## Kristina (Jan 11, 2011)

I get the little organic pots of it at the grocery store and give it to my Russians all the time. They love it.


----------

